# stay away from pressera



## kpopgood (Oct 1, 2015)

*looking for tee fulfillment service*

i found t shirt gang and print aura.
i am looking for lower price tee shirt.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: looking for tee fulfillment service*

What is the cost you would like to pay ?



kpopgood said:


> i found t shirt gang and print aura.
> i am looking for lower price tee shirt.


----------



## SHRTDOG99 (Nov 27, 2015)

and what have you found so far?


----------



## stevem98 (Mar 2, 2006)

Why is the name of this thread stay away from pressera? What does it have to do with them. The moderators need to look into this.


----------

